# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Hỏi về config mach3

## tvn24680

Chào các bác, trước tiên cảm ơn các bác đã giúp đỡ trong mục hỏi z bị cao dần. 
Em đã thay BOB và nói hết lỗi, nhưng nó lại xuất hiện lỗ như sau
- Khởi động bấm phím mũi tên các trục chạy tiến lui, lên xuống bình thường. 
- bấm z- để chạy xuống, sau đó em bấm phím để chạy trục y thì trục này đứng im, k tiến, lùi đc
- nếu bấm z+ để lên z sau đó bấm phím để chạy trục y sẽ tiến, lùi bibhf thường 
- ở 2 trường hợp trên trục x vẫn điều kiển sang trái, phải, k bị ảnh hưởng. 
Vậy hỏi các bác lỗi gì, khắc phục sao ạ. Em cảm ơn

----------


## tvn24680

Em up thêm clip để các bác giúp đỡ

----------


## lineage2

bạn xem bên tab diagnostics xem thử nó hỉnh thị input và output như thế nào, có đúng ko.

----------


## tvn24680

> bạn xem bên tab diagnostics xem thử nó hỉnh thị input và output như thế nào, có đúng ko.


 Nó hiển thị thế này bác, có gì sai k ạ

----------


## CKD

Từ đầu mùa đến cuối mùa, mình đều nghi ngờ cái BOB hoặc cái LPT.
Nếu không có kết quả test một cách đầy đủ thì mình cũng khó mà chuẩn đoán được nó bị gì.

Đầu tiên phải kiểm tra từ mach3 config & lpt port nó bình thường trước đã.
Cách kiểm tra dễ nhất là cố chế cái này (xem link dưới)
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/26...-test-cong-LPT

Rồi dùng cái tool này http://www.geekhideout.com/parmon.shtml để test. Lưu ý là cái tool này chỉ test được cái lpt on board.

Mỗi pin out thì chỉ mỗi con LED trên cái tool phí trên nó cháy.

Tương tự test lại với Mach3. Mỗi tín hiệu di chuyển XYZ thì chỉ 2 pin duy nhất thay đổi...

----------

